# Baking question for my mom...



## caseydog (Oct 6, 2018)

My mom sent me this email, and I don't bake, so I have no idea what to tell her. 

_"I have been making Italian cookies since you were a kid. Today I had a complete failure. 1. The medium eggs looked small. 2. When I was putting the second batch on the sheet, it came to me that I hadn't put sugar into the bowl. I baked 2 sheets. They came out just as I had put them into the oven. I finally found something Dad wouldn't eat. Was it the sugar or the eggs that made the cookies remain doughy and not spread out?  I shall try again on Wednesday morning."_

Anyone have an answer?

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 6, 2018)

Can you ask her for the entire recipe? That would help.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2018)

Tell her Wednesday is no good for cookies. 

Next weekend is better.

(gives you more time...)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 8, 2018)

With the limited info you have given us, I'm going to assume all of the other ingredients for her cookie recipe were added correctly.  If that is true, the size difference of the eggs wouldn't have much effect.  There would be no sugar that would dissolve into the cookie dough, and so wouldn't melt out and flow while the cookies were baking.  I would think that the cookies would taste much more like a cracker that a cookie without the sugar as well.

If she follows her recipe correctly, and she has successfully made cookies from that recipe before, she should have no issues baking them again.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## caseydog (Oct 8, 2018)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> With the limited info you have given us, *I'm going to assume all of the other ingredients for her cookie recipe were added correctly.*  If that is true, the size difference of the eggs wouldn't have much effect.  There would be no sugar that would dissolve into the cookie dough, and so wouldn't melt out and flow while the cookies were baking.  I would think that the cookies would taste much more like a cracker that a cookie without the sugar as well.
> 
> If she follows her recipe correctly, and she has successfully made cookies from that recipe before, she should have no issues baking them again.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I'm not making that assumption. She is 84, and not all that sharp these days. I have no idea what she actually did, or did not do. I told my dad today that she just needs to make sure she follows the recipe EXACTLY next time. 

Thanks DC for the help.  

CD


----------

